# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado. Caem alguns pingos...

Hoje, o céu esteve em geral encoberto, com poucas abertas.

Continua este tempo monótono... Nem parece Inverno.




Continuação de um bom sábado. Um bom mês de Fevereiro a todos.


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite,

o vento aumentou a sua intensidade hoje à tarde e continuou durante a tarde, a temmperatura começou a descer..


----------



## Afgdr (3 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu esteve encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade para a tarde e tornando-se pouco nublado. Caíram alguns aguaceiros e o vento soprou com alguma intensidade durante a tarde, com rajadas por vezes fortes.




Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira permanece tudo calmo já há bastante tempo ... Depois daquela agitação marítima elevada nunca mais houve nada de relevo a registar. Um abraço e fiquem bem.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Bom dia. Hoje por aqui, céu encoberto, neblinas e alguns nevoeiros, já esteve bastante vento mas agora acalmou. Estou com periodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

*Aviso de tempo severo*

O deslocamento de uma depressão ao largo dos Açores, muito cavada, fazendo a sua trajectória para leste a uma latitude mais alta que o arquipélago, provocará acentuada instabilidade em todas as ilhas, nomeadamente com ventos com *rajadas na ordem dos 105 a 130 quilómetros por hora.*


----------



## Afgdr (4 Fev 2014 às 19:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* (rajada máxima) e um *Aviso Amarelo* (velocidade média) para todo o arquipélago devido a vento muito forte com rajadas muito fortes, que poderão atingir os 130 km/h no Grupo Ocidental, os 120 km/h no Grupo Central e os 110 km/h no Grupo Oriental. 

Está em vigor também um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a ondulação forte, com ondas que poderão atingir os 7 metros e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 11/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão muito cavada, deverá provocar um agravamento do estado o tempo em todas as ilhas*. Assim emite-se:
> 
> ...
























Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## lserpa (4 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Boa noite.
Após analizar vários modelos e vaguear por sites de conteúdo meteorológico, cheguei à conclusão que esta depressão terá ventos suportados de 75 a 88km/h, o que seria considerado TEMPESTUOSO. Mas o ipma refere que será MUITO FORTE. 
Apenas concordo com a rajada. 
Acho que vou seguir-me pelos modelos... 

Abraços a todos


----------



## LMCG (5 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Gerofil disse:


> *Aviso de tempo severo*
> 
> O deslocamento de uma depressão ao largo dos Açores, muito cavada, fazendo a sua trajectória para leste a uma latitude mais alta que o arquipélago, provocará acentuada instabilidade em todas as ilhas, nomeadamente com ventos com *rajadas na ordem dos 105 a 130 quilómetros por hora.*





Amanhã vou estar atento ao vento nos PE's da EDA... vamos ver se é desta que passamos os 200km/h... o recorde deste inverno está nos 192km/h!

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

LMCG disse:


> Amanhã vou estar atento ao vento nos PE's da EDA... vamos ver se é desta que passamos os 200km/h... o recorde deste inverno está nos 192km/h!
> 
> 
> 
> Luís Guilherme.




Fico ansiosamente a aguardar esses valores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia! Finalmente um dia de inverno, apesar de aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa a chuva ser pouca, vale-nos o vento a lembrar a estação em que estamos. Onde vivo, Santa Cruz, o céu estava encoberto, neblinas chuviscos fracos e vento moderado a forte, aqui na Ribeira Chã céu muito nublado, não chove de momento vento forte a muito forte.


----------



## Kamikaze (5 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Manhã muito complicada para abrir portões... O da garagem, de ascensão, não foi nada por aí além, mas o grandalhão de correr da entrada... Cum catano! Até foram necessárias mãos extra para segurar aquilo porque o automatismo não estava dar conta do recado (e é dos mais potentes).

Neste preciso momento, a coisa tem este aspecto:





*Grupo Ocidental:* *Vermelho* para vento de sudoeste tempestuoso (rajadas 140 Km/h). *Amarelo* para ondulação tempestuosa de 7 metros.

*Grupo Central:* *Laranja* para vento de sudoeste tempestuoso (rajadas 120 Km/h). *Amarelo* para ondulação tempestuosa de 7 metros.

*Grupo Oriental:* *Laranja* para vento de sudoeste muito forte (rajadas 110 Km/h). *Amarelo* para ondulação tempestuosa de 6 metros.

Agarrem-se que isto vai soprar bem...


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Boas, registado na Horta no Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mônaco, uma rajada máxima de 122,5km/h pelas 11:00 locais.


----------



## LMCG (5 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

*Flores 169,2 km/h;*
Faial 118,8 km/h;
*Pico 176,4 km/h;*
*São Jorge 154,8 km/h;*
*Terceira 126,0 km/h* (vento médio 10 minutos);
São Miguel 85,32 km/h (vento médio 10 minutos);
Santa Maria 104,4 km/h.

Tratam-se de leituras manuais efectuadas pelos operadores (30 em 30 minutos)... não tive tempo para verificar os dados nos SCADAS, pelo que os valores das rajadas máximas talvez poderão ter ultapassado os 200 km/h  na ilha Pico.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## lserpa (5 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pois... É porque o valor registado na Cidade da Horta, consegue ser superior ao do PE, o que na prática no PE deve ter sido bem superior...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente e vento forte com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Hoje, choveu até a meio da tarde e o vento soprou forte com rajadas fortes.

As *rajadas máximas* registadas pelas estações do IPMA até agora são:

*Flores (Aeroporto) -* 122,5 km/h
*Horta, Faial -* 122,5 km/h
*Horta, Faial (Castelo Branco) -* 82,9 km/h
*Lajes, Terceira -* 104,5 km/h
*Ponta Delgada, São Miguel (Aeroporto) -* 100,9 km/h
*Santa Maria (Aeroporto) -* 72,0 km/h



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Segundo as informações disponibilizadas no boletim meteorológico pelo meteorologista Carlos Ramalho, o Corvo e a Graciosa registaram os valores de rajadas mais altos.

A rajada máxima no Corvo foi de *158 km/h* e na Graciosa foi de *139 km/h*. 

A rajada mais alta registada nos Açores foi de 168 km/h, em Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira, no dia 2 de Novembro de 1995, devido à passagem do ciclone tropical Tanya.


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2014 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com vento forte, embora agora menos que durante o dia.

Aqui segue um vídeo que mostra a agitação marítima que se viveu perto do Forno da Cal em S. Roque, arredores de Ponta Delgada. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200699465002918&set=vb.1650141969&type=2&theater


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Afgdr disse:


> Segundo as informações disponibilizadas no boletim meteorológico pelo meteorologista Carlos Ramalho, o Corvo e a Graciosa registaram os valores de rajadas mais altos.
> 
> A rajada máxima no Corvo foi de *158 km/h* e na Graciosa foi de *139 km/h*.
> 
> A rajada mais alta registada nos Açores foi de 168 km/h, em Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira, no dia 2 de Novembro de 1995, devido à passagem do ciclone tropical Tanya.



Será que este valor não precisa ser actualizado?

A rajada mais alta registada nos Açores que tenho conhecimento foi a do dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1986, onde até está registado que foi a maior tempestade de que atingiu o arquipélago no século XX e a maior até à data nos Açores, em que o vento atingiu velocidades máximas de 250 km/h na Horta. 
Lembro bem desse dia. O mar galgou muitas casas e quintais da costa sul de S. Miguel chegando mesmo a inundar várias ruas...outros prejuízos foram também notícia um pouco por todas as demais ilhas.


----------



## LMCG (6 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Estamos com problemas no acesso informático aos vários PE's, pelo que só consegui consultar os dados da Terceira e São Miguel.

Rajadas máximas durante o dia de ontem:

PE Serra do Cume (Terceira) 51,6 m/s = *185,76 km/h!* 

PE Graminhais (São Miguel) 47,9 m/s = *172,44 km/h*! 

Assim que tiver os dados dos outros PE's informo.

Mais informo que durante o dia de ontem a nossa torre meteorológica na ilha do Corvo foi derrubada pelo vento... estimamos rajadas *+200km/h* 

Mais uma vez quando tiver os dados informo.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (9 Fev 2014 às 02:25)

Boa noite!

Pela ilha Terceira mais uma noite de vento e frio...
O vento sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes...


----------



## lserpa (9 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

Boa noite, sigo com vento calmo pela Horta, céu muito nublado e 9•c e a montanha da ilha do Pico cheia de neve, deduzo qua deve andar pelo 1200/1300 metros  
Cumprimentos a todos e boa semana


----------



## Hazores (10 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

Para quem gosta de frio...

Parece que vamos ter mais uma entrada em grande de uma massa polar bem fresquinha...
O IPMA já começou a lançar informação sobre esta entrada de ar "fresco", prevendo para a terceira e passo a citar:
"Terceira (a partir da noite do dia 13 de fevereiro): Para Angra do Heroísmo, temperatura mínima prevista 6ºC e índice wind chill mínimo previsto 0ºC; Aguaceiros de granizo e possibilidade de queda de neve acima da cota dos 800 metros. *A partir da cota dos 800 metros o índice wind chill mínimo previsto é -10ºC."*"

o que pensam disto?


----------



## lserpa (10 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

O gfs já mudou um pouco e aumentando a cota... Acho um pouco prematuro... Amanhã ou logo volto a tocar no assunto... Seria bom mas... Não estou muito confiante


----------



## Hazores (10 Fev 2014 às 15:30)

lserpa disse:


> O gfs já mudou um pouco e aumentando a cota... Acho um pouco prematuro... Amanhã ou logo volto a tocar no assunto... Seria bom mas... Não estou muito confiante



Eu tmbém penso que isto é um pouco cedo demais para o IPMA avançar com estas previsões tão precisas...enfim... já diz o velho ditado "preso por ter cão preso por não ter"... 

Vamos aguardar mais umas saídas dos modelos a ver no que dá...


----------



## lserpa (10 Fev 2014 às 15:32)

Gostaria muito que se concretizassem... Mas que vamos ter um bom temporal, lá isso vamos


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

que venha chuva, vento e neve 

acima de tudo, neve... que é o que a malta gosta ;D


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Boa noite, 
Pelo norte da Madeira hoje céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. 
Neste momento sigo com 8,7ºC e 86%HR

Temperaturas mínimas esta manhã:





Rajadas máximas ontem:


----------



## Hazores (11 Fev 2014 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

Bem sei que esta é a run das 06z, mas se por acaso o pico de precipitação coincidir com o pico da temperatura baixa vamos acordar na sexta de manhã com as serras do grupo central brancas...
Espero bem que sim...


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bem sei que esta é a run das 06z, mas se por acaso o pico de precipitação coincidir com o pico da temperatura baixa vamos acordar na sexta de manhã com as serras do grupo central brancas...
> Espero bem que sim...



Eu na minha opinião estou com os olhos mais virados para o vento do que para a famosa neve... veremos


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

Pois, segundo as runs para o Faial já anda próximo dos 140km/h


----------



## Hazores (11 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

Pois voçês tem razão o mais importante mesmo, em termos de protecção cívil é o vento, pelas cartas vai ser mesmo muito forte... o que vale que é dos "quadrantes nortes" tenho sempre mais receio um pouco para todo o arquipélago quando é do sul.
A agitação marítma também está a ficar "engraçada"


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Bom dia,
Pelas vertentes norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado com 13,6ºC e 83%HR
Vento fraco 6km/h

Quanto ao fim de semana, os modelos a cada run não estão a divergir muito, com uma entrada de uma massa de ar polar que trará possivelmente a neve aos picos mais altos da Madeira.


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Bom dia a todos,

Esta previsão para Quinta-feira, bem... Com depressões destas, quem é que precisa de ciclones?

C'o a breca!



> Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.Fevereiro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2014 às 12:57)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Esta previsão para Quinta-feira, bem... Com depressões destas, quem é que precisa de ciclones?



Sim, basicamente ninguém, porque ciclone, depressão ou centro de baixas pressões, sao exactamente a mesma coisa


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, basicamente ninguém, porque ciclone, depressão ou centro de baixas pressões, sao exactamente a mesma coisa




Essa agora foi uma saída à campeão  hehehe


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, basicamente ninguém, porque ciclone, depressão ou centro de baixas pressões, sao exactamente a mesma coisa



A sério, "Einstein"? 

Por acaso, foi bem metida.

Mesmo assim, sou capaz de jurar que há "ligeiras" diferenças...

*Edit: Essa graçola devia vir acompanhada de um "NERD ALERT".*


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Hehehehe


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, basicamente ninguém, porque ciclone, depressão ou centro de baixas pressões, sao exactamente a mesma coisa








_*Problem solved...*_


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

Este vento previsto não deveria ser "Tempestuoso" ou "Temporal"?

É porque já vi atingir-se menos rajadas e ser tempestuoso. Mas, como já sabemos o andamento da questão, eles daqui a pouco alteram a "coisa". Não se preocupem.

Outra questão, os mapas do GFS apontam rajadas acima dos 120 km/h para todos os grupos, e no entanto, lá vem o IPMA diminuindo o vento e a ondulação do Corvo a Santa Maria. Nesse andamento, a "coitada" já nem chega ao Continente de tanto ir enfraquecendo pelo caminho, mas o mais giro, de tudo, é ela chegar aos Açores forte, e depois como se num passe de magia, perde rapidamente actividade mal bota os pés no Corvo. Fantástico! 

Na minha opinião as previsões mais falíveis de todas do IPMA nos Açores, é exactamente o vento e a queda de neve. Então em relação à "neve" eu nem vou comentar sequer.

Por experiência própria, e se as previsões não mudarem, posso já adiantar-vos que esse vento vai trazer surpresas, "mark my words"


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

Azor disse:


> Este vento previsto não deveria ser "Tempestuoso" ou "Temporal"?
> 
> É porque já vi atingir-se menos rajadas e ser tempestuoso. Mas, como já sabemos o andamento da questão, eles daqui a pouco alteram a "coisa". Não se preocupem.
> 
> ...


Na saída de gfs das 06:00UTC o vento médio sustentado pelo Central seria de 95 a 105km/h e a ocidente entre 100 a 110. 
Logo Vento Temporal, e se os 110km/h se se confirmarem será Temporal desfeito.

O valor da rajada baixou relativamente à run GFS da 00UTC situando-se novamente na casa dos 120/130Km/h. Valores que penso, na pratica serão superiores... Temos o exemplo da ultima depressão...

Relativo às cotas da neve... A ISO 0 elevou-se para os 1100 e 1200mt (ou superior) em toda a região, logo, a mim parece-me que a neve poderá falhar. Apesar das mínimas serem frias à superficie, às cotas médias as isóbaras estão mais afastadas.  Por isso não estou muito na expectativa de as serras ficarem brancas.  Poderá na minha opinião ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro de sleet ou neve acima dos 1000mt, mas nada que dê nas vistas... Isto segundo a minha análise do GFS das 06UTC...


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 15:16)

lserpa disse:


> Na saída de gfs das 06:00UTC o vento médio sustentado pelo Central seria de 95 a 105km/h e a ocidente entre 100 a 110.
> Logo Vento Temporal, e se os 110km/h se se confirmarem será Temporal desfeito.
> 
> O valor da rajada baixou relativamente à run GFS da 00UTC situando-se novamente na casa dos 120/130Km/h. Valores que penso, na pratica serão superiores... Temos o exemplo da ultima depressão...
> ...



Nem mais Luís!

E se queres que eu te seja sincero, nem me estou preocupando muito com a eventual queda de neve, mas sim com o vento, que pode ser mesmo "temporal desfeito" nas terras altas.

Se fosse no Verão já andava a Comunicação Social por aí anunciando o "apocalipse tropical" com os repórteres todos de máquinas e câmaras ao ombro para filmar tempestades... Palhaçada!

Sim vai haver vento, mas nada a que nós já não estejamos habituados aqui nos Açores. Acho que hoje caíu-se no ridículo e no exagero...


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

O GFS agrava mais o vento para o Central e Oriental. Vamos ver como se vai portar o IPMA mais logo à noite face a este cenário, mas desta vez parece-me claramente uma forte tempestade atlântica ao nível do vento.

É certo que a ISO 0 vai descer consideravelmente no arquipélago, mas não o suficiente, já que nas últimas atualizações verificou-se uma previsão de ligeira subida de 1/2 graus na temperatura prevista para as zonas mais altas das ilhas açorianas, e por experiência, não me parece que as serras centrais, orientais e ocidentais amanheçam coroadas de branco. Granizo talvez...

*Terceira*:





*São Miguel*





Faial


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

LMCG disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Estamos com problemas no acesso informático aos vários PE's, pelo que só consegui consultar os dados da Terceira e São Miguel.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde pessoal,

Desculpem a demora, esta tarde dei uma vista de olhos pelos SCADAS dos PE's das Flores, Pico e São Jorge relativamente à rajada máxima do passado dia 5 (Quarta-Feira):

*Flores* 59,2 m/s = *213,12 km/h* 

*Pico* 60,3 m/s = *217,08 km/h* 

São Jorge 48,9 m/s = *176,04 Km/h* 

De seguida vou colocar alguns gráficos relativos às máximas no período 5-11.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

Reparei agora que o PE do Pico ontem apanhou com uma rajada de:

*221,04 km/h*


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

LMCG disse:


> Reparei agora que o PE do Pico ontem apanhou com uma rajada de:
> 
> 
> 
> *221,04 km/h*




Boas, estive a ver as velocidades previstas para ocidental e central para quinta e está previsto ventos superiores a 80knt ás cotas médias altas.


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

lserpa disse:


> Boas, estive a ver as velocidades previstas para ocidental e central para quinta e está previsto ventos superiores a 80knt ás cotas médias altas.



Isso quer dizer que na cabeça das torres (a 50 metros do solo) o vento vai ser superior a 100knt (+30%)...  ...acho que vamos ter mais estragos 

PS: Na quarta-feira passada o vento derrubou a nossa torre meteorológica na ilha do Corvo... a estrutura "deu um nó" sobre si própria... ficou completamente destruída!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2014 às 22:58)

O Arquipélago da Madeira também deverá acordar no Sábado com muito frio, pelo menos nos pontos mais altos ...


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

LMCG disse:


> Isso quer dizer que na cabeça das torres (a 50 metros do solo) o vento vai ser superior a 100knt (+30%)...  ...acho que vamos ter mais estragos
> 
> PS: Na quarta-feira passada o vento derrubou a nossa torre meteorológica na ilha do Corvo... a estrutura "deu um nó" sobre si própria... ficou completamente destruída!




Será que consegue publicar os dados relativos ao PE do Faial referentes ao ultimo temporal?


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

lserpa disse:


> Será que consegue publicar os dados relativos ao PE do Faial referentes ao ultimo temporal?



O PE do Faial não é ENERCON mas sim VESTAS e eu não tenho o necessário (software + dongle) para aceder directamente a partir e São Miguel... mas amanhã peço ao colega do Faial... na boa  reparei agora que és do Faial


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Kamikaze disse:


> Essa graçola devia vir acompanhada de um "NERD ALERT"



Não era preciso reagir mal, tu disseste algo do género "Com carros assim, quem precisa de automóveis". 
Alguém corrigiu-te, devias agradecer, em vez de ...nerd alerts... seja lá isso o que for.



LMCG disse:


> *221,04 km/h*



Registos impressionantes. Apesar de serem medidos no topo das torres (para estimar na superfície, tem que se fazer uma redução). Isso foi tudo nos dias 5/6 ?


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> Registos impressionantes. Apesar de serem medidos no topo das torres (para estimar na superficie, tem que se fazer uma redução). Isso foi tudo no dia 5/6 ?



Os 221 km/h medidos no PE da ilha do Pico foram medidos ontem dia 10, os gráficos que coloquei são relativos ao período 5-11 de Fevereiro. No dia 5 a máxima no Pico foi de 217 km/h.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

LMCG disse:


> Os 221 km/h medidos no PE da ilha do Pico foram medidos ontem dia 10, os gráficos que coloquei são relativos ao período 5-11 de Fevereiro. No dia 5 a máxima no Pico foi de 217 km/h.



Ontem, não será algum erro ?
No dia 5 fazem todo sentido, grandes registos.


----------



## LMCG (11 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Vince disse:


> Ontem, não será algum erro ?
> No dia 5 fazem todo sentido, grandes registos.



Também achei estranho... mas os registos nesta torre (n.º 8) são consistentes, se reparares nos dados do dia 10 o vento máximo (10 minutos) andou sempre acima dos 55m/s durante cerca de 2h (entre as 13h e as 15h).

Quanto ao erro metrológico deste anemômetro... não sei! Uma coisa temos notado, é que a torre 8 é sempre a que apresenta registros de vento mais extremos neste parque... mas temos atribuído esta diferença à localização da torre


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

LMCG disse:


> Também achei estranho... mas os registos nesta torre (n.º 8) são consistentes, se reparares nos dados do dia 10 o vento máximo (10 minutos) andou sempre acima dos 55m/s durante cerca de 2h (entre as 13h e as 15h).
> 
> Quanto ao erro metrológico deste anemômetro... não sei! Uma coisa temos notado, é que a torre 8 é sempre a que apresenta registros de vento mais extremos neste parque... mas temos atribuído esta diferença à localização da torre



Deve estar errada, ontem acho que nada justifica esse dado. Mas vou ver melhor amanhã de manhã. Qual é altitude dessa torre ?


----------



## LMCG (12 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Vince disse:


> Deve estar errada, ontem acho que nada justifica esse dado. Mas vou ver melhor amanhã de manhã. Qual é altitude dessa torre ?



Altitude cerca de 850m e a torre tem cerca de 50m de altura.

Vento médio no período 0h00-24h00 (média das 24h) do dia 10 no PE terras do Canto no Pico:

Torre 1 - 23 m/s
Torre 2 - 27 m/s
Torre 3 - 28 m/s
Torre 4 - 28 m/s
Torre 5 - 27 m/s
Torre 6 - 29 m/s
*Torre 7 - 32 m/s
Torre 8 - 32 m/s*

Verifiquei que no dia 10 as torres 7 e 8 tem valores de rajada máxima semelhantes na casa dos 60 m/s.

Reparei também que o vento no dia 10 estava alinhado com a montanha do Pico... não sei se tal é relevante pois o PE encontra-se a 10 km da montanha.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

Antes demais, acompanho com alguma preocupação as previsões para quinta-feira e esperemos que nada demais aconteça, contudo, é altura de proteger interesses.
E ainda bem que o Estádio da Luz não foi construído nos Açores...



Vince disse:


> Não era preciso reagir mal, tu disseste algo do género "Com carros assim, quem precisa de automóveis".
> Alguém corrigiu-te, devias agradecer, em vez de ...nerd alerts... seja lá isso o que for.



Desculpe?
Creio que deve haver aqui algum mal-entendido. Peço encarecidamente ao *caro* Vince que volte a ler o que escrevi, pense e, posteriormente, escreva algo.
Ficarei a aguardar o pedido de desculpas que *você* irá redigir.
Fico, desde já, grato pela *sua* atenção.


----------



## hfernandes (12 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

o GFS 6z 'cava' mais a depressão! mais vento para os Açores, para a Madeira mais neve!


----------



## Hazores (12 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

hfernandes disse:


> o GFS 6z 'cava' mais a depressão! mais vento para os Açores, para a Madeira mais neve!



é a run das 06z...aguardemos pela das 12z para confirmar a tendência...


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

Kamikaze disse:


> Desculpe?
> Creio que deve haver aqui algum mal-entendido. Peço encarecidamente ao *caro* Vince que volte a ler o que escrevi, pense e, posteriormente, escreva algo.
> Ficarei a aguardar o pedido de desculpas que *você* irá redigir.
> Fico, desde já, grato pela *sua* atenção.



Espere sentado, alguém a pedir desculpa seria você, pois nerd que eu saiba é um termo depreciativo. Era só o que faltava de cada vez que alguém corrige uma imprecisão, leve com rótulos.


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2014 às 15:52)




----------



## AzoresPower (12 Fev 2014 às 16:53)

boas!

quais os valores referentes a rajada de vento previstos para quinta feira na ilha Terceira/Grupo Central?


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

AzoresPower disse:


> boas!
> 
> quais os valores referentes a rajada de vento previstos para quinta feira na ilha Terceira/Grupo Central?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/418178-post9.html


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso. Têm caído alguns aguaceiros.

Na próxima sexta-feira, os aguaceiros poderão ser de granizo e de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas.

*GFS (Saída das 12z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 500 m
*Flores -* 500 m
*Faial -* 550 m
*Pico -* 550 m
*São Jorge -* 550 m
*Graciosa -* 550 m
*Terceira -* 600 m
*São Miguel -* 650 m
*Santa Maria -* 700 m

Os valores acima apresentados não têm em conta o efeito da humidade do mar.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Vince disse:


> Espere sentado, alguém a pedir desculpa seria você, pois nerd que eu saiba é um termo depreciativo. Era só o que faltava de cada vez que alguém corrige uma imprecisão, leve com rótulos.



Por acaso também não conhecia a expressão de NERD, que penso que deva ser algo que se poderia traduzir por cromo ....


> Nerd (para a língua portuguesa do inglês estadunidense nerd, pronuncia-se AFI: [ˈnɝːd], "nâa(r)dz") é um termo que descreve, de forma estereotipada, muitas vezes com conotação depreciativa, uma pessoa que exerce intensas actividades intelectuais, que são consideradas inadequadas para a sua idade, em detrimento de outras atividades mais populares. Por essa razão, um nerd muitas vezes não participa de atividades físicas e é considerado um solitário pelas pessoas. Pode descrever uma pessoa que tenha dificuldades de integração social e seja atrapalhada, mas que nutre grande fascínio por conhecimento ou tecnologia.


 Fonte:Wikipedia

Basicamente é uma pessoa bastante inteligente, com conhecimentos com grande fascinio por algo, mas que ao mesmo tempo tem dificuldades de integração, não sai nem convive, tem aquele ar de ingénuo e inseguro, *não tem sucesso com as mulheres * e acrescentaria que provavelmente tem óculos, veste de forma formal e diferente dos outros e provavelmente gosta de música clássica. É normalmente trapalhão na sociedade !

Depois disto acho que não restam dúvidas que NERD é usado nos termos depreciativos, basicamente para dizer " Tu és um cromo "


----------



## Rog (12 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,
Chuviscos pelo norte da Madeira com 13,5ºC

IPMA já colocou Açores em Aviso Vermelho para ondas de 10 a 12 metros e rajadas de 120 a 155 km/h.







Segue uma citação do comunicado do IPMA esta tarde:



> "...especialmente nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central a partir da manhã do dia 13, prevê-se ventos de sudoeste passando a noroeste entre 75 e 95 km/h de intensidade média com rajadas entre *120 e 155 km/h* e ainda ondas do quadrante oeste com *10 a 12 m* de altura significativa, podendo atingir *20 a 25m* de altura máxima."



Altura das ondas:


----------



## Afgdr (12 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

Vigoram vários avisos para todo o arquipélago.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Vermelho* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a vento muito forte a tempestuoso com rajadas até 150 km/h e a ondulação forte, com ondas até 12 metros.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Vermelho* para o Grupo Central devido a ondulação forte, com ondas até 10 metros e um *Aviso Laranja* devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas até 120 km/h.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* e *Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental devido a vento forte (Aviso Amarelo) com rajadas até 110 km/h (Aviso Laranja) e um *Aviso Amarelo* devido a ondulação forte, com ondas até 7 metros.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 18/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma depressão em fase de cavamento com um sistema frontal associado e deslocamento para leste/nordeste, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo para todos os Grupos do Arquipélago dos Açores.* Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois disto acho que não restam dúvidas que NERD é usado nos termos depreciativos, basicamente para dizer " Tu és um cromo "



Obviamente que NERD é um termo depreciativo e no contexto de um post normalíssimo, igual a tantos outros, menos compreensível é a sua utilização. Ser engraçado não é o mesmo que cair em graça... da minha parte o assunto está encerrado porque nem dei importância ao mesmo, penso que da parte do Vince o mesmo acontece uma vez que era o que faltava alguém ter que pedir desculpa dos termos incorrectos usados por outros.....

Siga o tópico que de facto existem coisas bem mais interessantes para se discutir, até para mais tendo em conta o estado de tempo adverso que se verifica pelos Açores.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

Por Ponta Delgada, a tarde está serena e o céu forrado de nuvens.


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Depressão/ciclone extra-tropical «ULLA»

GFS, saída das 12z, a afectar mais o grupo ocidental e central nesta saída (falando de vento).


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Fev 2014 às 20:53)




----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

AzoresPower disse:


>



Se puderes põe a segunda página, a do grupo ocidental!


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Segundo as últimas notícias na entrevista dada ao meteorologista Diamantino Henriques, no telejornal da RTP- Açores, a situação é de alguma gravidade no Ocidental, sendo esperadas mesmo ondas máximas de até *27 M *perto da costa. Nos restantes grupos variando entre os 8 -11 m

Espera-se que o Vento no Oriental chegue aos *120 km/h* de rajada máxima, no Central *130 km/h* e Ocidental *150 km/h.*

Nas serras, obviamente esse mesmo valor será superior.


----------



## Templariu (12 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

tudo muito calmo nas Flores.....tempo sereno sem vento...

mas amanha...


----------



## icewoman (12 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Boa noite


Peço desculpa, mas o IPMA coloca aviso vermelho na ondulação ( ondas entre 11-12m) mas podem atingir os 27m?????de altura máxima???


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

As últimas actualizações dão ventos de *130 km/h* para o Oriental, *140km/h* Central e *150 km/h* ou superiores no Ocidental.

Luis, essa é uma boa oportunidade para registares os valores nos PE'S. Só espero é que as torres aguentem firmes o vento que aí se espera. 

Tenho para mim que o mar vai fazer estragos em todo o arquipélago e em particular nas costas das ilhas viradas mais a W.

Por aqui já começa a soprar um vento, mas ainda muito longe dos valores previstos.

Acrescento ainda que há tectos baixos nas zonas mais altas e ainda alguma chuva.


----------



## icewoman (12 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Azor disse:


> As últimas actualizações dão ventos de *130 km/h* para o Oriental, *140km/h* Central e *150 km/h* ou superiores no Ocidental.
> 
> Luis, essa é uma boa oportunidade para registares os valores nos PE'S. Só espero é que as torres aguentem firmes o vento que aí se espera.
> 
> ...




Azor boa noite, as ondas podem atingir os 27m? não é muito exagerado? desculpe a pergunta..


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> 
> Peço desculpa, mas o IPMA coloca aviso vermelho na ondulação ( ondas entre 11-12m) mas podem atingir os 27m?????de altura máxima???



Olá Icewoman. Se houvesse o roxo ou o preto certamente até se poderia pintar o Ocidental dessa côr. Os 27 m são o que se espera nas Flores e Corvo, no pico máximo da vaga soprada pelo vento, penso que corresponde à rebentação perto da costa se não estiver enganado.

Mas esse temporal ainda está longe de chegar àquele que foi o maior em território açoriano, a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986. As ondas chegaram mesmo aos 15 a 20 metros em todo o arquipélago, e a rebentação das mesmas aos 60 m.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

Azor disse:


> As últimas actualizações dão ventos de *130 km/h* para o Oriental, *140km/h* Central e *150 km/h* ou superiores no Ocidental.
> 
> Luis, essa é uma boa oportunidade para registares os valores nos PE'S. Só espero é que as torres aguentem firmes o vento que aí se espera.
> 
> ...




Nao sou especialista mas ondas de 25 m parecem -me uma brutalidade . 

Eu sei que nos Acores estao habituados , mas ondas dessa altura parecem - me grandes demais . 

Nao se devia colocar a hipotese de evacuar as localidades mais expostas ao mar ?


----------



## icewoman (12 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Azor disse:


> Olá Icewoman. Se houvesse o roxo ou o preto certamente até se poderia pintar o Ocidental dessa côr. Os 27 m são o que se espera nas Flores e Corvo, no pico máximo da vaga soprada pelo vento, penso que corresponde à rebentação perto da costa se não estiver enganado.
> 
> Mas esse temporal ainda está longe de chegar àquele que foi o maior em território açoriano, a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986. As ondas chegaram mesmo aos 15 a 20 metros em todo o arquipélago, e a rebentação das mesmas aos 60 m.



Pois não percebo bem essa questão do mar..rebentação deduzo que seja quando a onde vai "bate, rebentar" em terra..e que pode subir mais derivado ao vento forte...mas não é de 27m..pode ser de 11m e nesta fase aumenta?


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Azor disse:


> Olá Icewoman. Se houvesse o roxo ou o preto certamente até se poderia pintar o Ocidental dessa côr. Os 27 m são o que se espera nas Flores e Corvo, no pico máximo da vaga soprada pelo vento, penso que corresponde à rebentação perto da costa se não estiver enganado.
> 
> Mas esse temporal ainda está longe de chegar àquele que foi o maior em território açoriano, a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986. As ondas chegaram mesmo aos 15 a 20 metros em todo o arquipélago, e a rebentação das mesmas aos 60 m.



Essa rebentação que falas é depois de bater nas falésias, suponho. Não são feitas previsões nesse sentido. Nesse caso, até em Sagres podiamos dizer que as ondas chegam aos 100 metros quando sobem acima daquelas falésias de 70 metros em dias de temporal como no caso do Hércules.

De facto, os 27 metros não fazem qualquer sentido. Podiam ser ditos 20, 25, ou 30 metros. A essa escala de grandeza não faz sentido especificar a altura máxima prevista ao metro. Além de dizer que podem atingir 27 metros é um exagero, excepto no caso de uma rogue wave, impossível de prever. A altura significativa prevista rondará os 10/12 metros, o que significa que poderão existir ondas com alturas máximas a chegarem perto dos 20 metros.


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Azor disse:


> Luis, essa é uma boa oportunidade para registares os valores nos PE'S. Só espero é que as torres aguentem firmes o vento que aí se espera.



Vou acompanhar e partilhar a informação 

Já agora ficam aqui as previsões que me chegaram hoje de manhã...chamo à atenção que o PE dos Graminhais ronda os 900m já os outros 2 rondam os 500m...

















54 m/s = *194,4 Km/h* para os Graminhais    vai ser record sem dúvida (o record actual deste parque é de 174 km/h)!

PS: Pedi hoje os dados do Faial para o colega da Horta, o lserpa, relativos ao dia 5.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Boa noite a todos ... Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo neste momento tudo extremamente calmo ... Até calmo demais ... ( costuma-se dizer por aqui que antes de algo grande vir vem sempre uma fase de calma extrema ). 

Esperemos que tudo não passe de mais um susto e que ninguém saia lesado tanto a nível físico como material desta situação que a confirmar-se pode ser complicada principalmente nas áreas ribeirinhas. 

Penso não estar enganado mas desde a situação de 86 que não me lembrava de uma previsão para o nosso arquipélago que pusesse a hipótese de ondas de 25 metros ... Uma situação anormal ... Apenas para recordar essa tempestade épica do século XX deixo-vos aqui o famoso "Neptuno na Horta" a imagem portuguesa mais vista em todo o mundo e que para alem da beleza reflecte o poder daquela intempérie ...











Saudações Açorianas e caso encontre fotos da situação vou procurar ir colocando por aqui ... ( pelo menos no que à Terceira diz respeito ... )


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Vince disse:


> Espere sentado, alguém a pedir desculpa seria você, pois nerd que eu saiba é um termo depreciativo. Era só o que faltava de cada vez que alguém corrige uma imprecisão, leve com rótulos.



Sentido de humor, precisa-se...

Não estava como é óbvio a rotular ninguém com termos depreciativos. Apenas estava a gracejar com isto:





Mas, se quiser um pedido de desculpas, posso mandar um ramo de flores, uma caixa de bombons e uma música do Bryan Adams. Serve?
Não se levem demasiado a sério, porque eu também não levo.

Podem sempre banir-me, se não gostarem. Mas avisem primeiro para eu chorar baba e ranho. Por mim, assunto encerrado.

Voltando ao assunto, alguém sabe esclarecer se as escolas estarão em funcionamento?

*Na RTP-Açores explicaram que os 27 metros serão na costa. As outras indicações (10 a 12 metros) servem, segundo o "sr. do tempo", como referência à navegação marítima.*

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

Kamikaze disse:


> Na RTP-Açores explicaram que os 27 metros serão na costa. As outras indicações (10 a 12 metros) servem, segundo o "sr. do tempo", como referência à navegação marítima.[/U][/B]
> 
> Cordiais cumprimentos,



Pois, foi também isso que me apercebi, 27 metros antes da rebentação


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Boas Kamikaze ... Em relação às escolas ainda não houve qualquer indicação por parte da Secretaria Regional no que diz respeito ao encerramento das mesmas ... Mas creio que com estas previsões deve ser algo a considerar e que decerto deverão estar a reflectir ... Acima de tudo a segurança das pessoas ...


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas Kamikaze ... Em relação às escolas ainda não houve qualquer indicação por parte da Secretaria Regional no que diz respeito ao encerramento das mesmas ... Mas creio que com estas previsões creio que deve ser algo a considerar e que decerto deverão estar a reflectir ... Acima de tudo a segurança das pessoas ...



Se fosse no Verão já estava tudo fechado e tudo a fazer notícia, mas como estamos no Inverno, ninguém vai perder tempo com isso. Pra quê se estamos no Inverno? É normal. 

Mentalidadezinhas bacocas


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2014 às 00:56)

Azor disse:


> Pois, foi também isso que me apercebi, 27 metros antes da rebentação



Não entendo, esses 27 metros não fazem sentido nenhum! Antes, depois ou durante a rebentação, junto ou longe da costa. Repito, isso seria uma rogue wave e não há modelo ou oceanógrafo que possa prever a ocorrência desse fenómeno! E não estamos perante a presença de nenhum "canhão submarino".


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

Acabei de ouvir na RTP Açores... para o G.Ocidental ondas de 14 metros (altura significativa Hz) que poderão atingir os 27 metros (altura máxima Hmax) inclusive junto à costa!

Para quem duvida ou não percebe que vejam no site do climaat os dados das bóias ondógrafo...

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

Eu tambem vi essa entrevista, acho que ele enganou-se, deveria querer dizer 17 metros, o que é bem mais plausível do que 27 metros.

Mas vocês não perdoam uma


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 01:52)

Boa noite,

como gosto de meteorologia, como todos os que por aqui andam, gosto de olhar o céu e observar...qual não foi o meu espanto quando cheguei a casa e não via praticamente um palmo à frente do nariz, saí do carro olho para o céu e vejo a lua... interessante não é? então é assim olhando para a zona oeste estava nevoeiro cerrado, mas quando se olhava para este o céu praticamente limpo com a lua a brilhar... nunca tinha observado este fenómeno...

Quanto amanhã uma coisa é certa vento e ondulação não faltará concerteza, contudo penso que não seja motivo para encerrar as escolas por uma simples razão...os pais permanecerão em casa? não, vão trabalhar, etc, etc...e os riscos são precisamente os mesmos se houver ou não escola...
Sou de acordo,caso se justifique, por exemplo encerrarem todos os serviços de modo a evitar a circulação de pessoas...mas agora desculpem-me as amigas...mas quem está para ir festejar o dia das amigas já pensou em ficar em casa devido ao alerta vermelho?

Boa noite


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2014 às 02:27)

fablept disse:


> Eu tambem vi essa entrevista, acho que ele enganou-se, deveria querer dizer 17 metros, o que é bem mais plausível do que 27 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas vocês não perdoam uma




Boas, as ondas que falaram na tv, poderão se desenvolver mais no centro da depressão e avançar em direção às nossa ilhas. E uma situação conhecida por swell de tempestade. Acção direta do vento sobre a superfície da água e pressão atmosférica. Basta haver uma conjugação perfeita para originar estes monstros... Quanto mais baixa for a pressão atmosférica, mais alta será a maré (conhecida por maré de tempestade). Logo não é impossível que tal fenômeno aconteça. Estamos em oceano aberto... E de salientar, isto não tem haver com a altura média que todos falam, mas sim, altura máxima possível para as condições, vento, pressão atm. Previstas. 

Boa noite a todos e cuidem-se que isto promete.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 05:14)

Hazores disse:


> Quanto amanhã uma coisa é certa vento e ondulação não faltará concerteza, contudo penso que não seja motivo para encerrar as escolas por uma simples razão...os pais permanecerão em casa? não, vão trabalhar, etc, etc...e os riscos são precisamente os mesmos se houver ou não escola...
> Sou de acordo,caso se justifique, por exemplo encerrarem todos os serviços de modo a evitar a circulação de pessoas...mas agora desculpem-me as amigas...mas quem está para ir festejar o dia das amigas já pensou em ficar em casa devido ao alerta vermelho?



Eu concordo contigo Hazores e penso que realmente deveria se encerrar todos os serviços e evitar ao máximo a circulação na rua ... ( isto são ventos mesmo muito fortes e equivalentes a um furacão ) ... E quanto ao dia das amigas nem que ficasse para a quinta feira que vem ... Não haveria de ser por ai que as mulheres desta ilha iam deixar de festejar esse dia tão especial ... 


Mas no meu entender fora de brincadeiras é um caso sério de segurança pública já que com as rajadas previstas superiores a 100 km à hora basta um objecto solto voar pela rua para acontecer algo que decerto não queremos que aconteça e mais vale prevenir do que remediar ... 

Abraço


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 07:49)

fablept disse:


> Eu tambem vi essa entrevista, acho que ele enganou-se, deveria querer dizer 17 metros, o que é bem mais plausível do que 27 metros.
> 
> Mas vocês não perdoam uma



Já se começa a sentir o aumento da ondulação nas Flores:






É interessante que 6,16m(Hmax)/3,34m(Hz) é praticamente = 2 assim como 27/14 são praticamente 2! 

PS: Quando trabalhei no LNEC (entre 2003-2009), lembro-me dos colegas Eng.º Civis falarem em ondas de 26m registadas na Bóia Ondógrafo da Terceira, durante a tempestade de 2001 que arruinou o porta da Praia da Vitória, só não sei se foram 26m HZ ou Hmax...


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Por angra do heroísmo dia cinzento, já se faz sentir algum vento...
loading.......


----------



## Turlu (13 Fev 2014 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

As escolas das Ilhas Flores e Corvo vão encerrar hoje, assim como a escola das Lajes do Pico devido ao mau tempo que se espera.


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

6-11z


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Por Angra do Heroísmo o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade (muito fresco, talvez), o mar é que já se apresenta muito agitado, com muita ondulação...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia! Aqui pela costa sul da Ilha de São Miguel, mais precisamente no concelho de Lagoa, céu encoberto, e já vento com alguma intensidade, principalmente onde me encontre de momento, na Ribeira Chã. O vento tem vindo a aumentar ao longo de toda a manhã.


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Ainda mal o vento começou e....

"O mau tempo que se faz sentir nos Açores já obrigou hoje ao cancelamento de três voos entre algumas ilhas do arquipélago, informou a transportadora aérea açoriana na sua página na internet.

A SATA cancelou um voo Terceira/São Jorge, que deveria ter saído às 08:30 (09:30 em Portugal Continental) e a ligação São Jorge/Terceira das 09:20 (10:20 em Portugal continental).

Devido a razões meteorológicas foi também cancelado o voo Terceira/Ponta Delgada das 10:10 (11:10 em Portugal continental) e a ligação Horta/Terceira, das 09:05 (10:05 em Portugal Continental) "está atrasada", de acordo com a página da SATA.

Luís Martins, coordenador de Bombeiros do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores adiantou à Lusa que o vento que já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade está a levantar o telhado de uma oficina na Praia da Vitoria, na freguesia da Vila Nova, na ilha Terceira, e os bombeiros já estão no local, enquanto na zona do Porto Martins "caiu um cabo elétrico", mas "o piquete da EDA2 (Elétrica Açoriana) já está informado" da situação.

De acordo com Luís Martins, "já se faz sentir alguma agitação marítima", acrescentando que devido às previsões meteorológicas "foi reforçado o dispositivo nos bombeiros" da região."


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Por angra do heroísmo o vento a partir das 11h aumentou muito a sua intensidade...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 12:50)

Bom Dia 

Confirmo totalmente o que o Hazores nos está a reportar. Vento muito forte com rajadas bastante intensas aqui pela zona alta da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo que automaticamente fez-me fechar as portadas nas janelas por uma questão de segurança ... E o pior é que isto é só o início ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Informação referente ao encerramento das escolas ...


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Informação referente ao encerramento das escolas ...



Neste momento, foram encerradas *TODAS* as escolas dos grupos oidental e central.


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 13:11)

O IPMA atualizou de novo...e agravou a situação em relação às rajadas máximas previstas...

Esperam-se, ao longo da tarde, rajadas que poderão atingir os *180* km/h no grupo Ocidental, *160* km/h no grupo Central e *120* km/h no grupo Oriental. Relativamente à agitação marítima, estão previstas ondas de oeste com alturas significativas de 12 a 14 metros no grupo Ocidental, 9 a 11 metros no grupo Central e no grupo Oriental de 6 a 7,5 metros.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2014 às 13:25)

*Autoridades minimizam previsão de ondas de 25 metros nos Açores
*
Publicado às 12.46


Os capitães dos portos de Ponta Delgada, de Angra e da Horta desvalorizaram, esta quinta-feira, as previsões de ondas de até 25 metros em algumas ilhas, explicando que o perigo depende da morfologia do fundo marítimo e da costa.









foto PAULO JORGE MAGALHÃES / GLOBAL IMAGENS

A Autoridade Marítima apelou para que ninguém saia para o mar, desaconselhando também a aproximação a zonas costeiras, tendo em conta os ventos fortes e ondas de grande amplitude que são esperadas nos Açores.

"Durante as próximas vinte e quatro horas são esperadas condições meteorológicas bastante adversas com ventos fortes e ondas de grande amplitude. A Autoridade Marítima desaconselha veementemente qualquer prática profissional ou de lazer junto à orla costeira, nomeadamente atividades de apanha ou pesca lúdica bem como todos os desportos náuticos", refere a autoridade em comunicado.  

Na mesma nota, também enviado aos Clubes Náuticos, Lotas e Marinas, o Capitão do Porto de Ponta Delgada e Vila do Porto, e comandante local da Policia Marítima, Filipe Matos Nogueira, reforça ainda que a população "deve abster-se de se aproximar das zonas costeiras, nomeadamente falésias, praias ou molhes portuários expostos à intempérie marítima".  

Ondas podem atingir até 25 metros 

O perigo de uma onda muito alta depende de vários fatores, indicou à Lusa o capitão do porto da Horta, Vieira Branco, acrescentando que isso tem a ver com o local onde as ondas se formarem.  

"Se [a onda se formar num mar] de águas profundas até à costa, toda a energia se dissipa na costa, logo o impacto é superior, mas se for numa zona em que o declive de profundidade vai diminuindo até chegar a costa, a energia vai-se dissipando e a onda vai perdendo potência, logo os estragos em terra diminuem", explicou.  

Mesmo em terra, os danos serão diferentes dependendo da configuração da linha de costa, se for espraiada (com praia) ou escarpada (rochosa), referiu Vieira Branco.  

O Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou um aviso vermelho, o mais grave de uma escala de quatro, para as ilhas dos grupos ocidental (Flores e Corvo) e central (Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge, Pico e Corvo) entre esta quinta-feira e sexta-feira.  

O aviso foi acionado devido a previsão de ventos fortes e de agitação marítima forte, já que as ondas deverão atingir 10 a 12 metros de altura e poderão chegar aos 20 a 25 metros.  

A situação é, no entanto, desvalorizada pelo capitão do porto da Horta, que referiu que estes fenómenos acontecem com "alguma frequência" e disse esperar não haver problemas, já que as pessoas estão alertadas para os perigos.  

"Estão reunidas as condições para que os efeitos de danos sejam minimizados. A natureza tem muita força, mas as situações previnem-se e penso que estão tomadas as medidas necessárias para que isso aconteça", frisou.

Além disso, o responsável afirmou contar com o facto de as populações das ilhas mais afetadas estarem do lado contrário ao das ondas maiores.

"Nas Flores prevê-se mar de quadrante oeste, onde há um pequeno portinho. A maior parte dos núcleos populacionais de Santa Cruz e Lajes das Flores é na costa leste, estão mais abrigados, logo uma onda de oeste de 20 metros não terá consequências, o fenómeno tem de ser analisado localmente", exemplificou.

Também o capitão do porto de Angra, Silva Carvalho, desvalorizou a situação, adiantando à Lusa não prever que as ondas atinjam os 20 metros, mas que se fiquem pelos 12/15 metros.

"Claro que é preocupante e perigoso para as embarcações mais pequenas. Nunca tinha feito o encerramento de portos, mas face aos alertas da Proteção Civil e do IPMA, decidi encerrar os portos às comunidades piscatórias", avançou.

Silva Carvalho adiantou ainda que este tipo de ondas é mais habitual em Inglaterra, no norte de França ou no Canal da Mancha, mas garantiu que foram reforçados os piquetes diários que recolhem informação na costa, além de estar a ser mantido um contacto permanente com os serviços da Proteção Civil e com os bombeiros.

O capitão do porto de Ponta Delgada, que abrange as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria, referiu igualmente que a situação não é tão grave como pode parecer.

"Eventualmente esperamos danos na orla costeira. Por um lado, na costa açoriana, a situação tende a não ser tão grave como na costa continental porque a morfologia no fundo [do mar] impede que as ondas se desenvolvam e propaguem junto a terra", explicou.

Ainda assim, Filipe Matos Nogueira explicou à Lusa que foram tomadas todas as medidas de precaução, tendo sido restringida a navegação nos portos e portinhos da sua área a embarcações de comprimento inferior a 30 metros.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3684387


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

Agora sim ... O aviso que se exigia ...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

É muito vento, mas penso que esse vento será sentido mais concretamente nos picos mais altos e não junto ao mar....
Imagino se a depressão passe ainda mais junto do arquipelago !


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2014 às 13:41)

Nesta estação na Terceira (Lajes), as rajadas andam à volta de 120km/h na última hora

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAZORESL3&day=13&month=02&year=2014


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 13:43)

Estranhamente o vento parou... nem as folhas das árvores mexem....


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

Confirmo ... Neste momento uma calma enorme outra vez ... Tempo estranho ...


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

Isto está tão calmo (AH)... 

O mais estranho é que às 12h esteve vento intenso...


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Pessoal vão fazendo um nowcasting do que se está a passar por aí, existe menos pessoas a fazer relatar daí do que do continente, e estou curioso da evolução da situação. E já agora umas fotos.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Onde posso encontrar dados das estações meteorológicas automáticas?


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

AzoresPower disse:


> Onde posso encontrar dados das estações meteorológicas automáticas?



Eu estou a ver aqui..

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAZORESL3&day=13&month=02&year=2014

de facto o vento nestes ultimos mnutos tem estado a diminuir (segundo a estação), algo estranho para o que se esperava.. :S


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Na base das Lajes já houve uma de 144km/h.



> Location: LPLA
> Day of month: 13
> Time: 14:00 UTC
> Wind:  True direction = 220 degrees, Speed: 43 knots, with *Gusts of maximum speed 78 knots*
> ...






Desconhecia essa amadora, bom link


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Vento forte e com rajadas aqui na vila das Lajes.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Fev 2014 às 14:11)

Hazores disse:


> Estranhamente o vento parou... nem as folhas das árvores mexem....



Amigo isso é mau sinal


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 14:11)

Vince disse:


> Na base das Lajes já houve uma de 144km/h.
> Desconhecia essa amadora, bom link



Vince podes partilhar o link da base também?


----------



## dj_teko (13 Fev 2014 às 14:15)

Live webcam temos ?


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

dj_teko disse:


> Amigo isso é mau sinal



Como assim?


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

Hazores disse:


> Vince podes partilhar o link da base também?



Estão no WU também, mas são apenas METAR horárias do aeroporto 
http://www.wunderground.com/history...tory.html?theprefset=SHOWMETAR&theprefvalue=1


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:19)

dj_teko disse:


> Live webcam temos ?



Aqui http://www.spotazores.com/ é o unico site que conheço.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

AzoresPower disse:


> Como assim?


  Acalmia antes de uma grande tempestade nao bate certo, cuidem-se


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 14:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui http://www.spotazores.com/ é o unico site que conheço.



neste momento só existem essas as do climmat estão todas em baixo..


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

E o vento regressou aqui a Angra com rajadas novamente fortes ... Parece que a acalmia foi de pouca dura ...


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

Pessoal,

Dei agora uma vista de olhos rápida pelos valores do vento nos PE's da EDA (valores registados pelos operadores de 30 em 30 minutos)... então temos *rajadas na ordem dos 55m/s nas Flores e Pico* e velocidade média de 40m/s na Terceira, em São Miguel temos rajadas na casa dos 35m/s.


Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 14:31)

Até na base das lajes já voam objetos....e não são aviões


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

LMCG disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Dei agora uma vista de olhos rápida pelos valores do vento nos PE's da EDA (valores registados pelos operadores de 30 em 30 minutos)... então temos *rajadas na ordem dos 55m/s nas Flores e Pico* e velocidade média de 40m/s na Terceira, em São Miguel temos rajadas na casa dos 35m/s.
> 
> ...



Se isso fosse aqui no nosso lindo continente, era uma desgraça. Lol


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:37)

E o GFS coloca o pior só apartir das 18 horas!:


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 14:45)

O vento volta a soprar forte na Terceira.

Grande rajada veio agora...


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

Segundo o GFS apartir das 18 horas a coisa vai estar bem acima dos 50 knots!


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

LMCG disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Dei agora uma vista de olhos rápida pelos valores do vento nos PE's da EDA (valores registados pelos operadores de 30 em 30 minutos)... então temos *rajadas na ordem dos 55m/s nas Flores e Pico* e velocidade média de 40m/s na Terceira, em São Miguel temos rajadas na casa dos 35m/s.
> 
> ...



55 m/s = 198 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Boa tarde o tempo por aqui até nem está mau, o sol até tenta espreitar por entre as nuvens, no entanto a ventania é que cada vez se faz sentir mais, tem aumentado de intensidade.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

Ouvi dizer que na Costa Norte da Ilha Terceira a situação não está nada famosa...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

Podem acompanhar um video que foi colocado nesta hashtag que indica o mau tempo que já se sente na Ilha do Faial ...

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/faial


----------



## Oliveiraj (13 Fev 2014 às 14:57)

Aqui pela costa Sul da ilha do Faial o vento é muito.

Pelo que ouvi dizer por cá também já tivemos alguns estragos.


----------



## Oliveiraj (13 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Na zona de Porto Pim (ilha do Faial) o mar já lava janelas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEMcCDtVhIE&feature=youtu.be

No tempo que levei a fazer o upload do video as condições do mar pioraram um bom bocado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 15:26)

AndrePereira disse:


> Eu estou a ver aqui..
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAZORESL3&day=13&month=02&year=2014
> 
> de facto o vento nestes ultimos mnutos tem estado a diminuir (segundo a estação), algo estranho para o que se esperava.. :S



Entretanto, essa estação registou uma rajada de *145,8 km/h* (14:11).


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.

O vento já soprou com alguma intensidade, com rajadas fortes. Agora, está mais calmo.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas fortes e acabou de ocorrer uma ligeira baixa eléctrica o que faz concluir que o vento está tão intenso que pode já estar a mexer com alguns cabos eléctricos  ...


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

No Corvo há pouco





https://www.facebook.com/mytopfm/ph...91220036146/10152219630521147/?type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Por aqui continua o vento forte sendo o maior pico por volta das 17/18 h locais


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Tenho informação que a Cobertura do balneário da escola secundária do nordeste em S. Miguel já voou. 

Não se aconselham as pessoas a saírem muito de casa, uma vez que ainda vai piorar mais


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Aqui em AH, o vento está constante e com alguma intensidade.

Se ainda faltam 2 horas para o pico da tempestade, penso que a situação pode ficar algo perigosa.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Há novidades sobre possíveis rajadas ou alterações?


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

Tempo tempestuoso pela Horta.. Já há muito tempo que não via um temporal destes!!!


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

Mais uma vez boa tarde,
Andei a fazer uma pequena ronda pelo litoral e a ver a ondulação a rebentar em diferentes zonas...
Quando a ondulação subir mais um pouco, nas zonas mais expostas ao mar em s. mateus, o mar certamente irá galgar a terra, pois quando passei por lá a ondulação já começava a chegar à estrada...
o vento continua a soprar


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 15:57)

O vento muito forte já causou alguns prejuízos na Ilha Terceira.

*Base Aérea das Lajes*







Autoria: Bruno Vieira






*Lajes*

Autoria: Lucélia Martins






*Praia da Vitória*

Autoria: Damásia Valongo






Autoria: Diogo Silva






*Aeroporto da Terceira (Lajes)*

Autoria: Ricardo Ribeiro


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Na zona de Porto Pim (ilha do Faial) o mar já lava janelas.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEMcCDtVhIE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> No tempo que levei a fazer o upload do video as condições do mar pioraram um bom bocado.




 Ta teso como caraça!!! E ainda não estos no pique da coisa


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Engraçado, para um temporal que viria das Flores/Corvo para o resto das ilhas, direção Oeste  Este, a zona mais afetada da ilha Terceira é a Praia da Vitória. E parece-me que foi a primeira a ser atingida.

Whatever, nos últimos 5 minutos o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 16:19)

204 km/h no PE dos Graminhais NOVO RECORD! O record anterior deste parque era de 174 km/h!!!


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Isso já é uma rajada bem forte...

Ainda não deve ter chegado o pico do temporal a AH, até parece estar a acalmar....


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

> Devido à passagem a Norte do arquipélago de uma depressão muito cavada (982 hPa às 06:00UTC) prevê-se, nas próximas horas de hoje, 13 de Fevereiro, um agravamento das condições meteorológicas em todo o arquipélago, sendo que foram registadas esta manhã rajadas da ordem dos 140 km/h de Sul na ilha Flores e ondas de Sudoeste com 5 metros de altura significativa e de 9 metros de altura máxima (informação obtida pela bóia ondógrafa do projeto CLIMAAT localizada a sul da ilha das Flores).
> 
> *Esperam-se, ao longo da tarde, rajadas que poderão atingir os 180 km/h no grupo Ocidental, 160 km/h no grupo Central e 120 km/h no grupo Oriental. Relativamente à agitação marítima, estão previstas ondas de oeste com alturas significativas de 12 a 14 metros no grupo Ocidental, 9 a 11 metros no grupo Central e no grupo Oriental de 6 a 7,5 metros.*
> 
> ...



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Aqui por Angra começou a chover e o vento mantém-se forte ...

Aqui fica uma foto tirada na Vila Maria à entrada da cidade ...


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Agora começa a entrar a massa de ar frio pelo grupo central...
É esperar agora pelos aguaceiros de NEVE....lol


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

Parou o vento, AH.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

O vento vai voltar a soprar ou aquele pico do temporal entre as 17-18h já não vai acontecer?


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:55)




----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

Neste momento o vento já rodou neste momento já sopra de oeste/noroeste e aumentou novamente a sua intensidade


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Como há aqui gente que percebe disto melhor que eu, *o vento vai voltar a soprar ou aquele pico do temporal entre as 17-18h já não vai acontecer? *


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

AzoresPower disse:


> Como há aqui gente que percebe disto melhor que eu, *o vento vai voltar a soprar ou aquele pico do temporal entre as 17-18h já não vai acontecer? *



Na minha opinião (não percebendo disto mais que tu) O vento vai continuar a soprar muito forte, mas de outro quadrante...
Atenção à graciosa que continuará muito perto da centro da depressão que continuará com vento muito forte, principalmente as rajadas.


----------



## Manecas (13 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

Boas tardes a todos! Aqui pela zona do Topo, em São Jorge, o vento sopra de oeste/noroeste, MUITO FORTE. De manhã foram registados casos de telhados no chão, árvores caídas, paredes derrubadas. Por volta das 12h deu uma acalmia, não se sentia bafuja de vento, mas depois voltou em força. Vi agora uma entrevista de um faroleiro das Flores, em que dizia que no parque eólico foi registado ás 15h uma rajada de 231 Km/h. A coisa ta feia. Pena a minha estação meteorológica ter as pás partidas, ia de certo registar belos valores.


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

Boas, na Horta já passou o sistema frontal associado (frio) já desceu a temperatura e o vento sopra oeste.


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

Manecas disse:


> Boas tardes a todos! Aqui pela zona do Topo, em São Jorge, o vento sopra de oeste/noroeste, MUITO FORTE. De manhã foram registados casos de telhados no chão, árvores caídas, paredes derrubadas. Por volta das 12h deu uma acalmia, não se sentia bafuja de vento, mas depois voltou em força. Vi agora uma entrevista de um faroleiro das Flores, em que dizia que no parque eólico foi registado ás 15h uma rajada de 231 Km/h. A coisa ta feia. Pena a minha estação meteorológica ter as pás partidas, ia de certo registar belos valores.




Pois o meu já não dá nada... :/


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

O Governo Regional decidiu encerrar todos os serviços públicos a partir das 16 horas devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## nmom83 (13 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

LMCG disse:


> 204 km/h no PE dos Graminhais NOVO RECORD! O record anterior deste parque era de 174 km/h!!!



Há link desse PE?


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

O vento sopra forte com rajadas bem fortes por aqui...


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Vento por aqui acalmou um pouco. Acompanhando a estacao das Lajes, rajada registada ás 16h51 foi de 63 km/h


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

Depois de acalmar, o vento volta a soprar com alguma intensidade, mas nada de outro mundo...


----------



## Manecas (13 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

Acabei agora de falar com um amigo meu que trabalha na EDA aqui em São Jorge, foi registado uma rajada de vento no nosso Parque Eólico de 230 Km/h.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Penso que das 18h às 20h será o ponto mais forte no Grupo Central...


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Manecas disse:


> Acabei agora de falar com um amigo meu que trabalha na EDA aqui em São Jorge, foi registado uma rajada de vento no nosso Parque Eólico de 230 Km/h.





Isso é uma rajada bastante forte!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

Os avisos meteorológicos para o Grupo Oriental deverão ser atualizados brevemente.

*Prevê-se rajadas até 130 km/h na Ilha de São Miguel e rajadas até 145 km/h na Ilha de Santa Maria.*


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Fev 2014 às 18:13)

http://www.tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/

ta a dar em direto


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

RTP Açores, o meteorologista de serviço diz que no grupo central as rajadas poderão ser até 160 km/h até às 23h.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2014 às 18:27)

"CopyRight Eumetsat 2014"

Estaremos agora no período mais crítico, com o centro da depressão a passar a norte do arquipélago, em deslocamento para leste/nordeste (seria interessante dados de pressão atmosférica).
Nas imagens do eumetsat interpreta-se a chegada de uma massa de ar frio ao grupo ocidental, pelo que espera-se uma acentuada descida de temperatura nas próximas horas, rotação do vento para oeste/noroeste e ocorrência de aguaceiros, que serão acompanhados por queda de granizo e/ou neve.
Para amanhã teremos uma situação de muito frio, com temperatura na ordem dos 30 ºC a 35 ºC negativos  aos 500 hPa, em todo o arquipélago, pelo que a queda de granizo ou neve deverá fazer-se em praticamente todas as ilhas *montanhosas*.
Esta massa de ar frio vai também atingir o *Arquipélago da Madeira* ao longo de Sexta-feira, especialmente a partir do meio dia em diante, provocando também uma acentuada descida da temperatura na Ilha da Madeira, nomeadamente a partir das altitudes médias, com ocorrência de aguaceiros de neve ou granizo.


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

O vento aqui não está para brincadeiras e cada vez sopra com maior intensidade.

Já há muita folhagem pelos caminhos. As minhas janelas de casa e os telhados até estremeçem com a força. Espero que não haja estragos de maior. O mar também já se vê encapelado e ensurdecedor. 

Alguns serviços públicos também já estão fechados


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Chuva fortíssima, torrencial nesta altura, soprada por vento muito forte. 

O cenário é quase branco devido à força da água que cai


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Azor disse:


> Chuva fortíssima, torrencial nesta altura, soprada por vento muito forte.
> 
> O cenário é quase branco devido à força da água que cai



Isto na Terceira não esteve assim...

Consegues filmar/fotografar?


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Não choveu na Terceira? 

Como é possível? A frente passou há pouco por aqui e o vento já mudou agora para NW mais forte ainda. 

A temperatura também já desceu. Olha vou tentar, mas n te garanto nada porque o céu já está meio escuro e as janelas estão todas trancadas. O vento já me deu cabo de uma persiana.


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

nmom83 disse:


> Há link desse PE?



Não!

Os acessos são muito restritos, na maioria dos parques é necessária uma dongle para aceder... e neste momento nem eu consigo aceder aos PE's do Pico e de São Jorge porque a ligação está sempre a cair...

Já agora passo a actualizar a informação das máximas:

Corvo não temos parque;

*Flores 63,8 m/s = 229,68 km/h* ;

Faial não temos acesso directo ao SCADA a partir de São Miguel porque o PE é novo e ainda não temos o software da VESTAS instalado. As medidas tiradas pelo operador de 30 em 30 minutos indicam rajadas em torno dos 40m/s ;

Pico não consigo aceder ao SCADA... as medidas tiradas pelo operador de 30 em 30 minutos indicam rajadas em torno dos *65m/s* ;

São Jorge não consigo aceder ao SCADA... as medidas tiradas pelo operador de 30 em 30 minutos indicam rajadas em torno dos *60m/s* ;

Graciosa o parque foi desmontado para construir o parque da YOUNICOS;

*Terceira 64.8 m/s = 233,28 km/h* ;

*São Miguel 56,6 m/s = 203,76 km/h* ;

Santa Maria 30,9m/s = 111,24 km/h.

PS: Temos várias avarias inclusive linhas caídas em especial no G. Central.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

Azor disse:


> Não choveu na Terceira?
> 
> Como é possível? A frente passou há pouco por aqui e o vento já mudou agora para NW mais forte ainda.
> 
> A temperatura também já desceu. Olha vou tentar, mas n te garanto nada porque o céu já está meio escuro e as janelas estão todas trancadas. O vento já me deu cabo de uma persiana.



choveu 10 minutos e nada de especial...


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

*Corrijo*: O vento continua ainda do quadrante W mas está muito forte. Não me arrisco a abrir a janela porque uma já está partida.

MUITO VENTO MESMO! Até assobia fogo quase que me leva a casa pelo ar


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

LMCG, o PE da Terceira onde foram medidas essas rajadas fica onde?


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

203,76 km/h nos Graminhais?

Imagino no Pico da Vara então


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 19:16)

AzoresPower disse:


> LMCG, o PE da Terceira onde foram medidas essas rajadas fica onde?



PE da Serra do Cume... só temos este parque na Terceira!


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

Manecas disse:


> Acabei agora de falar com um amigo meu que trabalha na EDA aqui em São Jorge, foi registado uma rajada de vento no nosso Parque Eólico de 230 Km/h.



Amanhã confirmo este valor e partilho os gráficos


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 19:24)

Manecas disse:


> Boas tardes a todos! Aqui pela zona do Topo, em São Jorge, o vento sopra de oeste/noroeste, MUITO FORTE. De manhã foram registados casos de telhados no chão, árvores caídas, paredes derrubadas. Por volta das 12h deu uma acalmia, não se sentia bafuja de vento, mas depois voltou em força. Vi agora uma entrevista de um faroleiro das Flores, em que dizia que no parque eólico foi registado ás 15h uma rajada de 231 Km/h. A coisa ta feia. Pena a minha estação meteorológica ter as pás partidas, ia de certo registar belos valores.



Quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto 

Não foram 231 km/h mas sim 63,8 m/s = 229,68 km/h... já estou a imaginar... o colega da EDA arredondou para 64 m/s = 230,4 km/h e o faroleiro por sua vez arredondou para 231 km/h.


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=804356046244838&set=o.249162051827591&type=2&theater

O telhado dos Balneários Masculinos da EBS do Nordeste foi como uma folha de papel a esvoaçar ás fortes rajadas que se fizeram sentir esta tarde pelo Nordeste, em S. Miguel


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

Vento voltou a ficar muito forte por aqui!


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

dunio9 disse:


> Vento voltou a ficar muito forte por aqui!



Confirmo!


----------



## Manecas (13 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

LMCG disse:


> Quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto
> 
> Não foram 231 km/h mas sim 63,8 m/s = 229,68 km/h... já estou a imaginar... o colega da EDA arredondou para 64 m/s = 230,4 km/h e o faroleiro por sua vez arredondou para 231 km/h.



 É como nas previsões... Eles não nos dizem que vai ser 130,6666 Km/h ou 159,77895 Km/h... Enfim... Mas fica a nota!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

O vento por aqui está mais calmo que há pouco, depois do aguaceiro... Chuva soprada pelo vento forte!

A temperatura também já desceu.


----------



## Spak (13 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-18.29,35.00,776


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

Spak disse:


> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-18.29,35.00,776



Essa representação grafica e brutal.. Bom link.. .

Penso que a partir de agora o vento começará a acalmar um pouco em especial do grupo ocidental e central..


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

AndrePereira disse:


> Essa representação grafica e brutal.. Bom link.. .
> 
> Penso que a partir de agora o vento começará a acalmar um pouco em especial do grupo ocidental e central..



Pois, eu já não tenho a mesma opinião, até porque o GFS aponta o período 18z- 00z o mais complicado, no que se refere principalmente ao grupo central.


----------



## dunio9 (13 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

dunio9 disse:


> Pois, eu já não tenho a mesma opinião, até porque o GFS aponta o período 18z- 00z o mais complicado, no que se refere principalmente ao grupo central.



Todavia nota-se de facto um enfraquecimento da intensidade do vento aqui na vila das Lajes!


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Alguém se arrisca?


----------



## homem do mar (13 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

LMCG disse:


> Não!
> 
> Os acessos são muito restritos, na maioria dos parques é necessária uma dongle para aceder... e neste momento nem eu consigo aceder aos PE's do Pico e de São Jorge porque a ligação está sempre a cair...
> 
> ...



  É caso para dizer que se o vento com essa intensidade viessem visitar Lisboa o Estádio da Luz vinha a baixo


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

GabKoost disse:


> Alguém se arrisca?



O vento não é muito fotogénico


----------



## homem do mar (13 Fev 2014 às 21:27)

GabKoost disse:


> Alguém se arrisca?




Vento na Ilha do Corvo


----------



## homem do mar (13 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6a7uY-ZTzk"]MVI 4299 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2014 às 21:32)

Hazores disse:


> O vento não é muito fotogénico



Deixas uma câmara de filmar voar ao sabor do vento


----------



## homem do mar (13 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

Como é possível ter vento superiores a 200km/h se esses ventos são típicos de ciclones ou furacões alguém me explica isto?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

homem do mar disse:


> Como é possível ter vento superiores a 200km/h se esses ventos são típicos de ciclones ou furacões alguém me explica isto?


Posso estar a dizer uma grande asneira, mas acho que esta tempestade tem pressão inferior a um furacao, pelo menos categoria 1\2, mas não pode ser classificado como furacao pois não possui características tropicais... Corrijam-me se estiver errado.


----------



## LMCG (13 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

homem do mar disse:


> Como é possível ter vento superiores a 200km/h se esses ventos são típicos de ciclones ou furacões alguém me explica isto?



Os ventos nos Parques Eólicos são medidos por anemômetros colocados no topo das torres.

Isto quer dizer que não podemos simplesmente comparar directamente os 200km/h com as velocidades do vento medidas nas estações do IPMA.

Por exemplo na ilha de São Miguel o PE dos Graminhais encontra-se a 900m de altitude e as torres têm cerca de 50m de altura.

1º Temos de reduzir a velocidade do vento a 50m para digamos a 6m de altura, usando a fórmula simplificada:

(v1/v2)=(z1/z2)^(1/7)

com v1=200km/h, z1=50m, z2=6m

obtemos v2 (velocidade aos 6m) = 147,74 km/h

2º Temos de estar conscientes que não podemos comparar este valor 147 km/h com os dados do vento medidos digamos na estação do aeroporto João Paulo II em Ponta Delgada! Existe o efeito da orografia (900m) que potencia uma maior velocidade do vento nos Graminhais...

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Ola a todos ... Neste momento por Angra continuam as rajadas porém com uma intensidade mais fraca do que à tarde e felizmente as coisas estão mais controladas por aqui do que seria de esperar ... Um abraço a todos.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

LMCG disse:


> Os ventos nos Parques Eólicos são medidos por anemômetros colocados no topo das torres.
> 
> Isto quer dizer que não podemos simplesmente comparar directamente os 200km/h com as velocidades do vento medidas nas estações do IPMA.
> 
> ...



Ok obrigado já me sinto mais esclarecido.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

LMCG disse:


> Os ventos nos Parques Eólicos são medidos por anemômetros colocados no topo das torres.
> 
> Isto quer dizer que não podemos simplesmente comparar directamente os 200km/h com as velocidades do vento medidas nas estações do IPMA.
> 
> ...



Bem interessante os dados que partilhas.

Curiosamente tenho um familiar que trabalha na ENERCON, e na altura da passagem do Gong pelo continente, contou-me que várias torres instaladas em parques eólicos na zona de Torres Vedras/Sobral de Monte Agraço, tinham registado rajadas bem superiores 200 km/h(possivelmente até podes confirmar essa informação), enquanto a rajada máxima registada na rede do IPMA ficou-se nos 140 km/h.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

e neve amanhã, o que acham?


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

O pior ja passou ou nem por isso


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

*Hoje em S. Miguel *












*Hoje na Graciosa:*








De momento o vento ainda sopra com rajadas muito fortes. Venha agora o granizo que está previsto vir já a partir desta madrugada.

*Mau tempo em S. Miguel: *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs8njeM9_V8


----------



## Hazores (14 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

após um dia muito "agitado" que ainda continua, parece-me que é possível acreditar numa pequena surpresa para a madrugada e manhã de amanhã...já é possivel ver na imagem de satélite a massa "principal" de ar frio a entrar no grupo central


----------



## Afgdr (14 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra muito fresco a forte, com rajadas por vezes (muito) fortes.

Esta noite foi marcada por vento muito forte com rajadas muito fortes e alguns aguaceiros fortes. Em Ponta Delgada, sentia-se mais os efeitos desta tempestade do que aqui na Lagoa.

Está frio...  Gosto! 

Agora é esperar, como o Azor disse, pelos aguaceiros de granizo. Em São Miguel, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros de neve nas terras altas, com cotas superiores a 1000 metros . Nas ilhas do Grupo Central, poderão cair também aguaceiros de neve nas terras altas, com cotas superiores a 950 metros.


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra muito fresco a forte, com rajadas por vezes (muito) fortes.
> 
> Esta noite foi marcada por vento muito forte com rajadas muito fortes e alguns aguaceiros fortes. Em Ponta Delgada, sentia-se mais os efeitos desta tempestade do que aqui na Lagoa.
> 
> ...




Assim rezam as previsões Afgdr 

E sim já está frio, e com esse vento forte sente-se algum windchill à mistura.

Soube há pouco que hoje saíu um avião de Lisboa rumo aos Açores. Tentou aterrar em S. Miguel, mas como o tempo estava impossível, teve de tentar em Santa Maria. Uma vez em Santa Maria as condições estavam ainda mais graves e voltou novamente para Lisboa. 

Eu só não entendo como é que esta gente se mete a andar de avião com ventos ciclónicos, sabendo que o tempo não estava para brincadeira no arquipélago. Perca de tempo e de horas, uma vez que é sempre muito cansativo e desagradável para quem viaja na "brincadeira" pra cá e pra lá... enfim!

Venha o granizo. Pelas cartas parece que pode prometer alguma coisa.

A ventania continua por aqui, apesar de ser menos intensa. Confirmo também aguaceiros que começaram a cair há pouco.

*Edit*: forte aguaceiro agora soprado pelo vento!


----------



## Afgdr (14 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores postou no seu Facebook esta imagem MODIS do satélite TERRA de hoje que mostra os efeitos da orografia no fluxo de SW, durante a passagem desta tempestade.


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Afgdr disse:


> Nas ilhas do Grupo Central, poderão cair também aguaceiros de neve nas terras altas, com cotas superiores a 950 metros.



Atenção que não neva na Graciosa


----------



## Hazores (14 Fev 2014 às 01:33)

E já está a cair granizo pela zona oeste da ilha!
vamos ver amanhã de manhã....


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

Novo Aviso:


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 03:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra muito fresco a forte, com rajadas por vezes (muito) fortes.
> 
> Esta noite foi marcada por vento muito forte com rajadas muito fortes e alguns aguaceiros fortes. Em Ponta Delgada, sentia-se mais os efeitos desta tempestade do que aqui na Lagoa.
> 
> ...



Já foi actualizado. 

S. Miguel, Terceira, S. Jorge, Pico e Faial há a possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 900 m.

Muito me admira não o IPMA não prever queda de neve nas Flores 




> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 14.fevereiro.2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Fev 2014 às 07:33)

Neste momento troveja e bem pela cidade da Horta, a cada relampago, as luzes de casa e da rua simplesmente desligam-se.

Ps: neste momento cai granizo grado e já está a acumular. Estou a cerca de 30 metros de altitude em relação ao mar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Fev 2014 às 07:38)

Aqui por Angra neste momento começa a cair mais um aguaceiro e o vento está novamente a subir de intensidade depois de ter acalmado durante a noite embora não se compare à força de ontem ...


----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Fev 2014 às 07:56)




----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Fev 2014 às 07:56)

Quer-me parecer que quando amanhecer, vamos ter uma surpresa nas zonas mais altas


----------



## Hazores (14 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia,
Pela terceira continuam os aguaceiros de granizo, mesmo em angra do heroísmo.
É provável que durante a noite tenha ocorrido mesmo queda de neve na serra de santa bárbara...Mas, de longe não se avista qualquer vestígio desse acontecimento...


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu entre o pouco e muito nublado, 16,9ºC; 52%HR e vento 20km/h
Nas zonas montanhosas já foram registadas rajadas esta manhã de 99km/h no Areeiro e 95km/h nas Achadas da Cruz.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Fev 2014 às 11:36)

Bom dia, aqui pelo concelho de Lagoa, céu muito nublado, abertas e aguaceiros. Já caíram alguns de granizo durante esta manhã, o vento ainda sopra com intensidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Fev 2014 às 15:24)

Já tenho informações sobre a queda de neve em S. Miguel, mais precisamente no Planalto dos Garaminhais e no Pico da Vara


----------



## Rog (14 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Já chove pela Madeira e sigo com um acumulado de 16mm.
O vento é fraco e a temperatura caiu a pique, segue nos 9,6ºC e 95%HR
Rajadas desta manhã na Madeira:


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

Por Ponta Delgada vislumbra-se uns raios de sol. Destaque, obviamente, para as fortes granizadas de vez em quando


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

> A depressão que durante as últimas horas afetou a região dos Açores encontrava-se pelas 06UTC a noroeste da Península Ibérica e com deslocamento para nordeste. Na sua passagem pelos Açores, foram registados ventos com intensidades médias que atingiram 106 km/h no Corvo e rajadas superiores a 157 km/h, igualmente no Corvo e em Santa Cruz da Graciosa. Quanto a agitação marítima, destacam-se ondas com alturas significativas de cerca de 8 m e altura máxima de cerca de 12 m, registadas na boia ondógrafo do CMMG da Universidade dos Açores localizada na costa sul de S. Miguel. Prevê-se ainda condições para agitação marítima forte (6 a 7 m) para todos os grupos até as 18UTC de dia 14. A massa de ar associada a superfície frontal fria desta depressão é bastante fria e instável, prevendo-se por isso condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoadas e precipitação sob a forma de granizo e/ou saraiva, um pouco por todo o arquipélago durante o dia 14.
> 
> O vento gerado por esta depressão deverá originar também agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental do continente a partir da tarde de dia 14, atingindo valores compreendidos entre 4 a 6 metros de altura significativa até dia 17, e valores entre 6 e 7 metros entre as 21UTC de dia 14 e as 06UTC de dia 15.
> 
> A superfície frontal fria, associada à depressão acima referida, atravessará o território do continente no dia 14, originando vento forte no litoral oeste, com rajadas entre 70 e 90 km/h, e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas entre 90 e 110 km/h. No dia 14, prevê-se ainda períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral, passando, a regime de aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao final da tarde de dia 15. Prevê-se ainda uma descida gradual da temperatura mínima nos dias 15 e 16, com consequente descida da cota da neve nas regiões Norte e Centro para 800/1000 metros de altitude a partir do final de dia 14 e no dia 15.



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Granizo bem grado em S. Miguel e trovoada em Vila Franca do Campo.

E ainda nevou em S. Miguel nos Graminhais 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665091083532072

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665125383528642


Hoje às 4 h da tarde o meu termómetro marcava *7 º C*


----------



## Turlu (14 Fev 2014 às 18:16)

Durante o dia de hoje, em Angra do Heroísmo, temos alternado granizo com sol.


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

E aqui mais um vídeo da queda de neve hoje nos Graminhais (zona Leste de S. Miguel)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lzDPydWhnI


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 18:27)

Queda de granizo hoje em S. Miguel no Campo de Golf das Furnas




















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=692175624138759&set=pcb.692175707472084&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Granizo em Ponta Delgada





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=263158190516732&set=gm.617533924990400&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Granizo por S.Miguel 











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150668772848681.394979.557273680&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=696423573733610&set=pcb.696423717066929&type=1


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

Mais uma granizada por Ponta Delgada


----------



## LMCG (14 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

lserpa disse:


> Será que consegue publicar os dados relativos ao PE do Faial referentes ao ultimo temporal?



Aqui ficam os dados relativos ao período 5-13 de Fevereiro.
Chamo à atenção que o meu colega do Faial enviou-me os dados não dos anemómetros das torres eólicas mas das 2 torres meteorológicas ainda em funcionamento, as quais foram instaladas pelo menos 2 anos antes da construção do PE com vista ao levantamento do potencial do vento no local.
Não sei a que altura estão estes anemómetros!  Por isso não podemos comparar os valores com os dos outros parques... Segunda-feira vou-me informar deste pormenor.







O máximo foi 41,9 m/s = 150,84 km/h.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

LMCG disse:


> Aqui ficam os dados relativos ao período 5-13 de Fevereiro.
> Chamo à atenção que o meu colega do Faial enviou-me os dados não dos anemómetros das torres eólicas mas das 2 torres meteorológicas ainda em funcionamento, as quais foram instaladas pelo menos 2 anos antes da construção do PE com vista ao levantamento do potencial do vento no local.
> Não sei a que altura estão estes anemómetros!  Por isso não podemos comparar os valores com os dos outros parques... Segunda-feira vou-me informar deste pormenor.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelos dados, estava dentro dos meus cálculos.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Boa Noite. Nevou pelas 18h no Pico do Areeiro. 
Créditos: Meteorologia Madeira/MeteoMadeira (facebook)


----------



## LMCG (14 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Pessoal,

Relativamente a ontem:

Flores - 63.8 m/s = 229,68 km/h (confirmado ontem por mim)
Faial - 41.9 m/s = 150,84 km/h (confirmado hoje por mim)
Pico - 54.8 m/s = 197,28 km/h (confirmado hoje por um colega)
S.Jorge - 60.1 m/s = 216,36 km/h (confirmado hoje por um colega)
Terceira 64.8 m/s = *233,28 km/h* (confirmado ontem por mim)
S.Miguel - 56.6 m/s = 203,76 km/h (confirmado ontem por mim)
S.Maria - 36.6 m/s = 131,76 km/h (confirmado hoje por um colega)

Observações importantes: 

Hoje estive em avarias e não tive oportunidade de olhar para os SCADAS, pelo que os dados confirmados hoje pelo meu colega não são definitivos pois ele apenas verificou a torre que habitualmente apresenta valores mais elevados, não verificou os valores de todas as torres. Portanto estes valores podem ser ainda maiores (em especial no caso do Pico).

Os valores do PE do Faial são de torres meteorológicas e não das torres eólicas (neste momento não sei a altura dos anemómetros).

OS PE's estão a diferentes altitudes... desde os 150m de S.Maria aos 900m de S.Miguel.

Para a semana partilho os valores definitivos.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, caíram aguaceiros que foram de granizo durante todo o dia. O vento soprou forte com rajadas por vezes (muito) fortes. Foi um dia bem frio. 


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

*Picos da Madeira amanheceram cobertos de neve*

Os picos altos da ilha da Madeira amanheceram hoje cobertos de neve, "uma situação que não acontecia desde Março de 2011", disse à Lusa o director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal.

"Os nossos equipamentos no Pico do Areeiro, situados nos 1.800 e 1.500 metros registaram queda de neve durante a noite", afirmou Vítor Prior.

Segundo o responsável do Observatório Meteorológico, "o que caiu é neve e a última vez que houve uma queda significativa na Madeira foi em Março de 2011, a partir dos 700-800 metros de altitude".

*A mesma fonte acrescentou que a temperatura mínima registada foi de três graus negativos no Pico do Areeiro e de menos um na Bica da Cana, tendo os aparelhos registado um valor "significativo de queda de água líquida, na ordem dos 20 mililitros por metro quadrado".
*
Vítor Prior salientou que esta "é uma situação normal para esta época do ano", referindo que deverão ocorrer "aguaceiros durante o dia de hoje e domingo".

O responsável do Observatório adiantou que se "mantêm as previsões meteorológicas para hoje e domingo, com as temperaturas mínima e máxima a variar no Funchal entre os 10 e os 14 graus no Funchal".

A queda de neve é uma situação rara na Madeira, pelo que, como aconteceu em ocasiões anteriores, muitas pessoas deverão deslocar-se este fim de semana aos pontos altos da ilha, tendo o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil emitido uma lista de recomendações para colmatar o previsto congestionamento de trânsito.

Apesar da forte agitação marítima que levou a Porto Santo Line a cancelar a viagem marítima de sexta-feira entre a Madeira e o Porto Santo, depois de feita uma reavaliação das condições climatéricas, os responsáveis concluíram estar reunidas as condições de segurança para efectuar hoje a ligação.

"Falamos com o Porto Santo e as condições melhoraram, pelo saímos como previsto, às 08:00, e estamos a realizar a viagem", disse à Lusa o comandante do navio, João Bela, perspectivando que será um percurso entre as duas ilhas "com algum balanço" para os cerca de 260 passageiros que partiram do Funchal para o Porto Santo.

No aeroporto da Madeira, o movimento está a decorrer com normalidade.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou a Madeira sob aviso laranja devido à agitação marítima na costa e sob aviso amarelo por causa da previsão de vento forte e precipitação.

Lusa/SOL


----------



## jonhfx (15 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Bom dia.
Queda de granizo tem sido uma constante, alguma trovoada, e frio ( pelo menos para mim, ), mínima de 6ºc 
Acessos ao Poiso (Areeiro) cortados, Paul da Serra condicionados devido à neve.
Está assim:


----------



## Azathoth (15 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

Neve nas zonas altas da Madeira:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.826402927374752.1073742037.119814981366887&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/ricardo.pestana.39/posts/740449665966710


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Já vai com algum atraso, mas merece ser partilhado.
Vídeo espectacular.

Flores - 13/2/14


----------



## Azor (15 Fev 2014 às 15:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já vai com algum atraso, mas merece ser partilhado.
> Vídeo espectacular.
> 
> Flores - 13/2/14
> ...



A última vez que me lembro de ver "paredes de água" nas lagoas arrastadas por ventos ciclónicos foi em 1982 em S. Miguel e em 1996 no Pico.

Fantástico!!!


----------



## Cluster (15 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Obrigado pelos vídeos e imagens de todos, muita coisa espectacular foi mostrada aqui nos últimos dias

Em relação ao frio da Madeira, corrigiam-me se estiver enganado mas já não ouvia falar de temperaturas abaixo de 10 na costa sul-sudoeste há cerca de 2 ou 3 anos. Nesta noite foi registada na estação do Lugar de Baixo 9.5 (Apesar de nos gráficos não ter descido dos 11, pelo que deve ter sido momentâneo). Menos 3 graus negativos no pico do Areeiro também é impressionante, será que eles não estão a falar da estação oficial (que só está a cerca de 1600 metros, comparativamente com o que deveria ser a zona, ex: 1800+)?


----------



## jonhfx (15 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Muito granizo pelos Estanquinhos/Bica da Cana-Paul da Serra. Estação do IPMA da Bica da Cana marcava 0,3 ºC às 18h. Circular só veiculo todo o terreno! Mais fotos, aqui: http://goo.gl/OYmsIe
Sincelo


----------



## rbsmr (15 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

Foto Gregório Estiven, Madeira, localização desconhecida.


----------



## Nsantos79 (15 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Dia complicado no aeroporto do Funchal, TAP 1629 acabou por aterrar agora em Porto Santo após uma hora a gastar combustível e apenas uma tentativa de aterragem...que deu em borrego. O WI3225  acaba também por divergir para Porto Santo...


----------



## Azathoth (15 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Foto da minha autoria, tirada hoje no Pico dos Barcelos, Funchal:


----------



## Afgdr (17 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o dia foi de chuvisco, de chuva fraca e de nevoeiro nas terras altas.




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Aqui está um resumo das observações de quinta e sexta passadas.

*Quinta-feira, 13 de Fevereiro*

É de salientar as rajadas máximas registadas. A estação das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira, registou 144,1 km/h de rajada máxima. As Ilhas do Corvo e Graciosa registaram rajadas superiores a 157 km/h, valor máximo que os anemómetros das estações têm capacidade de registar e estima-se que possam ter chegado aos *190 km/h*.

*Ilha do Corvo* - Rajadas superiores a 157 km/h
*Ilha das Flores* - 108,1 km/h
*Ilha do Faial: Horta* - 118,9 km/h
*Horta (Castelo Branco)* - 90,1 km/h
*Ilha do Pico* (sem dados)
*Ilha de São Jorge* (sem dados)
*Ilha Graciosa* - Rajadas superiores a 157 km/h
*Ilha Terceira: Angra do Heroísmo* - 100,9 km/h
*Lajes* - *144,1 km/h*
*Ilha de São Miguel: Ponta Delgada* - 90,1 km/h
*Ilha de Santa Maria* - 111,7 km/h



*Sexta-feira, 14 de Fevereiro*

É de salientar o _wind chill_ e a queda de granizo e de neve.  Caíram apenas aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos de São Miguel.


*Ilha das Flores*











*Horta, Ilha do Faial*










*Horta (Castelo Branco), Ilha do Faial*










*Angra do Heroísmo, Ilha Terceira*










*Lajes, Ilha Terceira*










*Ponta Delgada, Ilha de São Miguel*










*Ilha de Santa Maria*


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2014 às 16:08)

4 estações, em 4 diferentes pontos da ilha da Madeira, ao meio-dia:






Fonte: Portal Netmadeira


----------



## Cluster (17 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

A Madeira tem realmente muita diversidade, tanto no clima como em paisagens . O que é engraçado é que a estação do Lido está acima dos 22 graus e a webcam mostra que o pico do Areeiro está branquinho .


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

Avista-se alguma potencial tempestade a longo prazo?


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira 10,7ºC, vento 12km/h 

A costa norte e zonas montanhosas da Madeira está sob aviso amarelo de vento forte. 
Hoje durante a tarde foram registadas as seguintes rajadas máximas:
102km/h Pico do Areeiro
98km/h Caniçal
82km/h São Jorge.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Off-Topic. Para quem estiver interessado:



> O ex-primeiro-ministro britânico Gordon Brown vai estar em abril nos Açores, para participar num congresso internacional sobre telecomunicações, foi anunciado.
> 
> A visita foi divulgada no final de uma audiência concedida pelo presidente do Governo Regional, Vasco Cordeiro, ao responsável pela empresa canadiana que organiza a iniciativa.
> 
> Vasco Cordeiro referiu que a presença de Gordon Brown nos Açores “cria a expectativa quanto à importância e qualidade do encontro”, que reúne clientes de todo o mundo da empresa, presidida por um emigrante açoriano no Canadá (David Tavares), e que pode ser importante para promover e divulgar a região “não só do ponto de vista turístico como da capacidade de empreendedorismo”.



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/gordon-brown-vai-estar-em-abril-nos-acores


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira manhã de chuva com a passagem de uma frente fria e tarde de céu muito nublado.
Sigo com 9,3ºC e 90%HR

A estação de Santana registou hoje 46,9mm entre as 0h e as 12h.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Por Ponta Delgada, fortes relâmpagos e uma granizada também ela intensa


----------



## Afgdr (22 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Boa tarde!

Chuva muito forte acompanhada de granizo e trovoada há uns 5 minutos aqui na Lagoa...


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

ilha do Faial já em situação pós frontal, temperatura à cota 0: 11,4.
Temperatura a 900 metros (caldeira) 5,2. 
Houve queda de granizo na fase final da frente fria.


----------



## Turlu (22 Fev 2014 às 20:18)

Hoje cerca do meio dia, fiquei com parte do telhado revirado e um meu vizinho ficou com uma janela metida dentro por uma "rajada de vento?"
Segundo a minha esposa que estava em casa, ficou bastante escuro e fez um "barulho diferente" e durou poucos segundos.
A janela que foi metida dentro está em linha reta com a parte do meu telhado que foi danificado. Estas duas casas ficam num alto. Os meus vizinhos da frente, também em linha reta com as zonas danificadas, não tiveram quaisquer estragos. Possivelmente porque ficam protegidas pelo outeiro onde fica a minha casa.
Sujestões para o sucedido?


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2014 às 20:22)

Turlu disse:


> Hoje cerca do meio dia, fiquei com parte do telhado revirado e um meu vizinho ficou com uma janela metida dentro por uma "rajada de vento?"
> Segundo a minha esposa que estava em casa, ficou bastante escuro e fez um "barulho diferente" e durou poucos segundos.
> A janela que foi metida dentro está em linha reta com a parte do meu telhado que foi danificado. Estas duas casas ficam num alto. Os meus vizinhos da frente, também em linha reta com as zonas danificadas, não tiveram quaisquer estragos. Possivelmente porque ficam protegidas pelo outeiro onde fica a minha casa.
> Sujestões para o sucedido?




Olá, qual a localização, hora e se o evento vinha acompanhado de chuva ou granizo?


----------



## Turlu (22 Fev 2014 às 20:28)

lserpa disse:


> Olá, qual a localização, hora e se o evento vinha acompanhado de chuva ou granizo?



Fica na costa sul da Ilha Terceira e foi ao meio dia, mais 5, menos 5 minutos.
O vento veio de oeste para este, e vinha acompanhado de chuva.


----------



## Turlu (22 Fev 2014 às 20:31)

Algumas fotografias dos estragos

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Turlu disse:


> Fica na costa sul da Ilha Terceira e foi ao meio dia, mais 5, menos 5 minutos.
> O vento veio de oeste para este, e vinha acompanhado de chuva.



QUOTE=Turlu;420083]Algumas fotografias dos estragos

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater

Não consigo visualizar as fotos.  Por essa altura corresponde à passagem de uma frente muito desenvolvida em altitude... Ou seja, eram células convectivas com grande desenvolvimento vertical, estas mesmas células podem provocar chuvas fortes acompanhadas  por rajadas igualmente fortes. 

situação 1: Passagem do (CB) com precipitação forte com downburst.
Situação 2: Passagem do (CB) igualmente precipitação forte com microburst.
Situação 3: passagem do (CB) com circulação vertical à superfície (cone) e posteriormente chuva forte. (penso que esta hipotese seja menos provável).
Situação 4: apenas uma forte rajada.

Não consegui ver as imagens o que também se torna um bocado limitado obter conclusões.  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741826.100001682001304&type=1&theater[/QUOTE]


----------



## Turlu (22 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Vamos lá a ver se agora se conseguem visualizar as imagens


----------



## lserpa (22 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Turlu disse:


> Vamos lá a ver se agora se conseguem visualizar as imagens


é muito localizado!! Muito estranho mesmo!! Mesmo que fosse um microburst, o estrago seria muito  maior... Alguém com mais palpites? Poderá ter sido uma rajada localmente forte e conjugada com alguma frágil falha na construção que nas condições ideais tenha provocado isso... wierd :S


----------



## Turlu (22 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

lserpa disse:


> é muito localizado!! Muito estranho mesmo!! Mesmo que fosse um microburst, o estrago seria muito  maior... Alguém com mais palpites? Poderá ter sido uma rajada localmente forte e conjugada com alguma frágil falha na construção que nas condições ideais tenha provocado isso... wierd :S



Não foi só no telhado da minha casa. No meu quintal, um balouço que se consegue ver numa das fotografias ficou deitado no chão. Também na casa de um vizinho meu hove estragos: um janelão de alúminio foi arrancado da parede, caixilhos e tudo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Boas ... Aqui pelo centro da cidade de Angra o dia amanheceu com fortes rajadas de vento e aguaceiros ... Durante o fim da tarde e agora ao início da noite continuam os aguaceiros que pontualmente tem sido fortes. Um abraço e bom fim de semana.


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

Bom domingo a todos. 
Aqui pela cidade da Horta tivemos uma noite e madrugada com aguaceiros, alguns de granizo e alguma saraiva misturada, registei 8,6•c de mínima na minha estação. 
Hoje o dia amanheceu com boas abertas apesar de frio. 
Ainda não consegui ver a montanha do Pico, as nuvens insistem em ''abraçar-lhe'' .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa o céu está encoberto com neblinas e nevoeiros nas zonas altas. Não chove ainda, a temperatura ronda os 14ºC


----------



## Hazores (27 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

boa tarde,

Tempo anticiclonico....tempo aborrecido...nem sol, nem chuva...


----------

